# Knicks-Blazers



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Blazers will probably be a hungry team fighting for that 8th playoff spot so we might have to bring our A game tonight to get the win.


http://www.nba.com/games/20040329/PORNYK/preview.html


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Zach Randolph, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and Theo Ratliff vs Nazr Mohammed, Kurt Thomas, and Vin Baker.

Stick a fork in them.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Knicks 99-94


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

Knicks 89 - 75


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lets all hope for implosion. Z-bo can punch Ruben who can Tackle Z-miles who can Punch Q.


Knicks 87 

Blacers 83


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Zach Randolph, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and Theo Ratliff vs Nazr Mohammed, Kurt Thomas, and Vin Baker.
> 
> Stick a fork in them.


I'm going to study your Nazr is a weak defender theory closely in this one. This will be a test for the frontcourt. This is a game I'd like Sweetney to get some minutes in.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we will lose. The blazers are better then us. We dont have houston, so unless Shandon plays the game of his life, were screwed.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Good to see Tim Thomas in there. Slow start though. we down 14-8. sweet alley-oop from DA to Miles.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Dermarr with a sweet coast to cOAST JAM!! Tied at 20 after 1 quarter.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

47-44 Blazers at the half. We have a chance to get this one. Hopefully we come out hot in the 2nd half and pull this one out. Havent heard the Nets-Celtics score but hopefully the Nets are taking care of biz.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

End of third and Moooochie is earning some love. I like Marbury at the two, until we have some more reliable scoring. Should be a good finish. First signs of passion in a while.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Cheers Vin


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Nannering Knick neighbob of negativity*



> Zach Randolph, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, and Theo Ratliff vs Nazr Mohammed, Kurt Thomas, and Vin Baker.


Yeah stick a fork in them..How about we take a fork and get all the egg off your face:grinning: 

Yeah!!!!!Vintage Baker,Tim Thomas is MEGA talented and if you guys cant see it,then you are not watching knick basketball!!!

Sorry Rashidi,the Knicks won and you lose...again

But at least you finally took a stand!!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Tim looked good offensively, but he needs to stop turning the ball over.

and yeah Vin Baker basically won us the game. That spin move on Ratliff was REAL unexpected and then the hook shot over Theo later on was huge.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

A HUGE win to set the tone for the Knicks road trip, albeit quite unexpected. And we won still, despite Ratliff gobbling up 6 basketballs. There was some good ball played tonight. Everybody made huge contributions, whether defense (shandon) or offensive rebounding (sweetney). Very riveting.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that Tim Thomas won the game for New York tonight with his 26 points. He was the second scoring threat behind Stephon Marbury and Portland couldn't contain him.

Portland should have won the game, all they had to do was shut down Thomas and they failed to do so. Good win for the Knicks as they needed it to stay in the playoffs, bad game for Portland as they fall back to the 9th spot behind Utah.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

not to be negative,but how bad is Shandon Andersons offense...Its like high school level..UGLY


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> not to be negative,but how bad is Shandon Andersons offense...Its like high school level..UGLY


And the guys D is totally overrated. He's the king of inopportune fouls. Better D than Houston's, okay. But defensive specialist? That's surely just a euphemism for: can't shoot for sh*t.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Beautiful win. TT goes for 26. Garden was rocking in the 4th quarter. 2 clutch baskets by Vin Baker in crunch time. wow!! very nice win :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing tonight about Shandon, Truth. He is so inept offensively its pathetic. I really hope Dermarr starts to get all his minutes. Shandon is a good guy but he is just such a bricklayer that his above average defensive ability just isnt worth it if he cant shoot a lick.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> And the guys D is totally overrated. He's the king of inopportune fouls. Better D than Houston's, okay. But defensive specialist? That's surely just a euphemism for: can't shoot for sh*t.


i really really hope that anderson goes in the expansion draft...he is awful..its really embarrasing


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Somebody buy the man some non-alcoholic champagne!

Way to stick it to Theo Ratliff Vinnie.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

The cavs need to loose a few games, lets have them start moochie norris.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

that was vintage baker,kbf.....that one spin move was awesome,one from his bucks heyday.........

how did you like demmarr coming down the lane and getting nasty??

and need we mention TT??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*for all you TT bashers*

i thought you would appreciate this quote from a poster in the Blazers forum..its pretty funny




> But what in the hell is with Tim Freaking Thomas always playing like an MVP against the Blazers, and sucking beano when it matters most against other teams??


LOL.....thats pretty funny...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Good game from the short handed Knicks,but they all know they got one gift wrapped from the refs.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hey,it wasnt like they gave us 10 points..we got one measly extra foul shot.....you guys made vin baker and tt look like all stars..


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

yeah nice job guys, btw maurice cheeks should get coach of the year for using up all your timeouts before the last minute even came.
 :laugh: 
rip city my ***, you guys got ripped in OUR city.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I missed it, but I see SAND started and only had 2 points...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Tim Thomas a.k.a. TnT to the Blazers is the Bulls to the Knicks....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Yeah stick a fork in them..How about we take a fork and get all the egg off your face
> 
> Yeah!!!!!Vintage Baker,Tim Thomas is MEGA talented and if you guys cant see it,then you are not watching knick basketball!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, what a mighty asterisk win. Next time maybe Marbury will take 2 FTs instead of 3 when he gets fouled on a two pointer.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Good game from the short handed Knicks,but they all know they got one gift wrapped from the refs.



You mean the Refs and Zbo. Thanks Zbo for being whiny. What a franchise player he is huh?


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

why is zach randolph name z bo ?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> why is zach randolph name z bo ?


Short for Zach Boo Hoo I want to stay in the game and not play defense.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Yes, what a mighty asterisk win. Next time maybe Marbury will take 2 FTs instead of 3 when he gets fouled on a two pointer.


Yeah so every single game in the history of the nba should have an asterick next to it, because no game has ever been called perfectly. Thats why fans of teams complain about refs every single day in every single game.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, what a mighty asterisk win. Next time maybe Marbury will take 2 FTs instead of 3 when he gets fouled on a two pointer.


Let's go Layden!!!

*clap clap clap*

Let's go Layden!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Short for Zach Boo Hoo I want to stay in the game and not play defense.


lol that is too $%^&^ ing funny..Another thing,if ZBO didnt make every shot he takes he would be benched for having the worst shot selection ever..he better never start missing with that offensive game of his


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Yes, what a mighty asterisk win. Next time maybe Marbury will take 2 FTs instead of 3 when he gets fouled on a two pointer.


what are you a Blazer fan now??????

i cant believe you...you are a tortured soul.......

secondly,it gave us one extra point,not the game....

how did you like our all star performance from TT???

cheer up Rashidi


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Rashidi is from Boston.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, what a mighty asterisk win. Next time maybe Marbury will take 2 FTs instead of 3 when he gets fouled on a two pointer.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

*coughs in the direction of alleged moderator*


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> *coughs in the direction of alleged moderator*


*Call moderator over*
*Discusses the banning of Rashidi from the NYK board with him/her*
*Awaits moderator's response*


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I say as a NY board we shouldn't have to maintain artificial niceness. NYers like to speak their minds in no uncertain terms.

I see nothing more than a a little roughhousing here. Let's let them go at it until they tire themselves out.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYKFan123,that has got to be the funniest post ever...I can not stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!

Rashidi,chill out..Its a NY KNick board..toughen up or lighten up....


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, what a mighty asterisk win. Next time maybe Marbury will take 2 FTs instead of 3 when he gets fouled on a two pointer.


what an incredibly pathetic excuse of a " knicks fan"


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> what an incredibly pathetic excuse of a " knicks fan"


Who are you again? Oh, that's right, the peanut gallery. Please direct me to the last quality post you ever made. And no, the last pathetic excuse of a post you made does not count.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Who are you again? Oh, that's right, the peanut gallery. Please direct me to the last quality post you ever made. And no, the last pathetic excuse of a post you made does not count.


Actually he is right. What a pathetic excuse for a "Knicks" fan...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

So says the "Shame of Astoria".


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh what a shot. What a sad human you are Rashidi. You say you live in Queens, I say you don't even know where Astoria is.


----------

